# Bidding help!!



## Cheapsnow (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello

The prices are broke up like this:

plowing and side walk
2-4: 
4-7: 
7-10: 
10-12: 
Price for inch after that:

Salting parking lot and side walk:

THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Do it for $36 per plow. That should be 'cheap' enough


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1642239 said:


> Do it for $36 per plow. That should be 'cheap' enough


He's not in Erie,so it should be around 39.00


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I assume it's just the Walgreens lot. Isn't this through a management company? If so ,they should already have a price for you.


----------



## Cheapsnow (Oct 31, 2012)

yes but im wondering what other people would charge. thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't you guys get more salting in then plowing?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1642243 said:


> He's not in Erie,so it should be around 39.00


Not all of us over here are like Rich Arlington and John Allin. I'll concede too many around here are but I'm sure there's enough lowball flunkies in buffalo as well.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1642249 said:


> Not all of us over here are like Rich Arlington and John Allin. I'll concede too many around here are but I'm sure there's enough lowball flunkies in buffalo as well.


Everyone in buffalo gets top dollar for plowing. No Low balling here


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You guys are bad, he comes a new guy who's about to get in the pooper and and you are hiding the TP....

OP, 

There is a nightly drop box located on the building, after doing your services, drop a 20 and call it a day. Hope that's all you lose.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1642259 said:


> Everyone in buffalo gets top dollar for plowing. No Low balling here


Hahahaha!! Now that's funny. How hard have you been hitting the sauce today GV?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

peteo1;1642277 said:


> Hahahaha!! Now that's funny. How hard have you been hitting the sauce today GV?


Chicken wing?


----------



## Cheapsnow (Oct 31, 2012)

SO can anyone please help me?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you know the company that plowed it last yr? that will give you a clue as to if it pays a lot or not.Around here that place is under 10k.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Cheapsnow;1642308 said:


> SO can anyone please help me?


Good luck getting much help here with a user name like that. Their isn't anything cheap in our line of work, then here comes someone using the name and knows nothing.

I understand you're trying to educated but u really put yourself behind the 8ball


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*

If you really want help, check out our snow & ice management bidding package. Take the guess work out of bidding. If you want confidence in your bidding process this package is it.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 20 templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------

